

Tune House – Free Living Space for Women Studying CS - zo1
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/seattle-startup-tune-opens-an-8-bedroom-house-with-free-rent-for-women-studying-computer-science

======
skidoo
This is a great idea. Genius, actually. But I shamefully feel obligated to say
when I first saw this, I read it as "tuna house".

